# To cool of



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Before I have to log of here's some comic relief. Sometimes the discussion can get quite heated. So here's something to make you to cool of. It is me.

View attachment Nessun Dorma.mp3


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Well it doesn't work for me which probably means that you can't hear it either. I managed to upload the file and attache it, but it just doesn't work


----------

